
Show HN: Slack2Peach, open-source Slack client for - felarof
http://slack2peach.cloudapp.net/
======
felarof
hey guys, developer here. This is a third-party open source Slack client for
peach. Built it over the weekend; was super fun! Its still very early and has
only a few commands to start with.

Give it a try and let me know what you guys think!

Here is the discussion on Product Hunt (if you are interested).

[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/slack2peach#comment-222633](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/slack2peach#comment-222633)

